# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Countries like UK

## alex77

If UK leaves EU are there any other countries left that speak english?I understand that i have to learn their native language but i only know british english and i don't know other languages at an advanced level.I know there is USA but i don't like their dishes and sweets.
I don't know so much about there culinary culture but i have to say that the italians make the most delicious spaghetti with tomato souce.I want to imigrate to a country with delicious pastas like Italy and with sea foods(Greece).I want a country that has delicious foods but with less spending money on taxes,accomodation,etc.A country that helps you improve financialy.
I know that in Greece english is allowed but i don't know what type of language you need.
P.S.:There was a blonde woman that asked me what is an aunt.Is she american?
That blonde lived in Greece.

----------


## alex77

Uh 22 views and no replies..

----------


## Coriolan

How can you live in the EU and not know that Ireland is an English speaking country in the EU too? If you want a Mediterranean country that is English speaking and in the EU try Malta or Cyprus which are both former British colonies.

Sent from my LG-D620 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## LeBrok

alex77, don't leave your country, I'm afraid you could vanish in this big wide world. You are not ready.

----------


## peccavi

english-will-not-be-an-official-eu-language-after-brexit-senior-mep
I am not allowed to post a link but try the above and....


No he has a point. 

Although English is the most used language both in Europe and in official EU circles (some French as well), Britain is the only EU country that official uses English. Ireland and Malta use English but have not nominated this as the Official language - Gaelic and Maltese, nominated respectively. 

Less publications from the EU will be translated into English (maybe none) once Brexit happens.

----------


## bicicleur

> english-will-not-be-an-official-eu-language-after-brexit-senior-mep
> I am not allowed to post a link but try the above and....
> 
> 
> No he has a point. 
> 
> Although English is the most used language both in Europe and in official EU circles (some French as well), Britain is the only EU country that official uses English. Ireland and Malta use English but have not nominated this as the Official language - Gaelic and Maltese, nominated respectively. 
> 
> Less publications from the EU will be translated into English (maybe none) once Brexit happens.


they'd better concentrate on the real problems inisde the disfunctional EU government instead of quarreling which language to use after Brexit

----------


## Coriolan

> No he has a point. 
> 
> Although English is the most used language both in Europe and in official EU circles (some French as well), Britain is the only EU country that official uses English. Ireland and Malta use English but have not nominated this as the Official language - Gaelic and Maltese, nominated respectively. 
> 
> Less publications from the EU will be translated into English (maybe none) once Brexit happens.


I have looked it up and English is also the official language of Ireland and Malta. Many countries have more than one official language. Switzerland has four.

Sent from my LG-D620 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## alex77

And what is your point ?Do you have a solid argument?Explain me what you were saying

----------


## alex77

> alex77, don't leave your country, I'm afraid you could vanish in this big wide world. You are not ready.


Ok but i would really like a solid argument for that..Oh and that comment from above is for you.

----------


## LeBrok

> Ok but i would really like a solid argument for that..Oh and that comment from above is for you.


Could you post the PM you send to me as my answer?

----------


## alex77

You want me to send you a pm?

----------


## LeBrok

> You want me to send you a pm?


Nope, I wanted you to post your PM you send it to me here. I consider it self explanatory for my judgment.

----------


## alex77

All i wanted is a country where i could travel and learn new types of works in domains.I am in a electronics specialty and i want to find a job in electricity but i couldn't find nothing.It is related to chemistry(electronical configuration,atom,proton) and all sort of things that i love in electricity.
Is there no country where you could find a job in this domain.I am a student in junior year and i want to do something with my life but i'm not totally sure if i'm ready to face reality.I searched on google jobs and i found electrician which is an entry-level job.Do i have to be a slave?I don't want to work with a low wage,that's the worsest payment.Don't they have something that suits electronical configuration,atoms,electrons?I don't want to be treated as garbage.
I mentioned that i'm in junior year of hs and not college.I had never worked in a company before so all i know are:
how resistors are connected in series or parallel,how generators are connected in serries or parallel(to understand this phenomenom i had to accomplish an experiment at home with a dc motor and i learned how that circle spinned)

----------


## Twilight

> All i wanted is a country where i could travel and learn new types of works in domains.I am in a electronics specialty and i want to find a job in electricity but i couldn't find nothing.It is related to chemistry(electronical configuration,atom,proton) and all sort of things that i love in electricity.
> Is there no country where you could find a job in this domain.I am a student in junior year and i want to do something with my life but i'm not totally sure if i'm ready to face reality.I searched on google jobs and i found electrician which is an entry-level job.Do i have to be a slave?I don't want to work with a low wage,that's the worsest payment.Don't they have something that suits electronical configuration,atoms,electrons?I don't want to be treated as garbage.
> I mentioned that i'm in junior year of hs and not college.I had never worked in a company before so all i know are:
> how resistors are connected in series or parallel,how generators are connected in serries or parallel(to understand this phenomenom i had to accomplish an experiment at home with a dc motor and i learned how that circle spinned)


Considering that Switzerland has English as one of the official languages you could try the Swiss Institute. The University of Cambridge also does Electrical Engineering. If you don't make it to these schools, come to America we have plenty of schools suited to your field :). 

http://www.topuniversities.com/unive...g-schools-2016

----------


## mojoii

I met some guys who were from Swiss and Germany ,but learn English in other countries.

----------


## Maleth

Here are over 40 English language schools on the Islands. English is one of the official languages along side Maltese.

https://www.visitmalta.com/en/language-schools

----------


## Minty

> they'd better concentrate on the real problems inisde the disfunctional EU government instead of quarreling which language to use after Brexit


Well, I think It will be between French and German. Paris, Dublin and Frankfurt have all tried to coax banks into leaving the City of London in a bid to grab financial power from Brexit Britain. Very soon it will be about which language should be the common language to use in the EU.

----------


## Maleth

> Well, I think It will be between French and German. Paris, Dublin and Frankfurt have all tried to coax banks into leaving the City of London in a bid to grab financial power from Brexit Britain. Very soon it will be about which language should be the common language to use in the EU.


English is spoken not because Britain dictated it to the EU, but because it is still the first language to communicate with globally. The EU has to communicate with the world and English is the best medium at present, nothing to do with Britain is in or out of the EU I believe.

----------


## I1a3_Young

To generally group Americans or our cuisine in any way is a huge error. 

If you love opportunity, fresh and tasty sea food, and a laissez-faire culture, then New Orleans, Louisiana is for you. It's one of the more historic towns in the USA with many cultural components that come together. There's always a music festival or parade. Besides Mardi Gras, there is seemingly random stuff like the Irish-Italian parade happening all the time.

----------

